# Dometic RM7601 L 3 way fridge freezer



## 123044 (May 2, 2009)

Hi, We are new to this site but need help please.

Does anyone know of any problems or recalls with the Dometic RM7601 L fridge freezer?

Thanks. :?:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

buzzysbus said:


> Hi, We are new to this site but need help please.
> 
> Does anyone know of any problems or recalls with the Dometic RM7601 L fridge freezer?
> 
> Thanks. :?:


Hi
Sorry I can't help you with this but a big yes for Dometic.
A friend called today from germany his fridge had stopped working, so he goes along to the dometic factory they said sorry can't help you BUT if you go see a guy down the road he will look at it for you.
So off he goes sees the guy who said maybe there is a problem so he contacts dometic who tells him to stick a new one in for him we shall send it right down even though his was out of warranty by 7 months, outstanding I think and all done while he waited 5 hours in total.

Ron


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi yes there are recalls on some Dometic fridge freezers.

RM7601 is one of them and also several other numbers the possible fault is the lower mounting screw.............apparently this can lead to a potential gas leak at the exit of the cooling units gas valve.

We had a letter which was actually for a recall on the fridge freezer on our previous caravan.

The number to call for advice is 00800 366 38 420 the letter advises to have your vehicle registration document and the product serial numbers from the fridge before phoning.

Apparently this affects some MHs and caravans

HTH Briarose

*Edit to add more info on this link
http://www.touringandtenting.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26629


----------

